# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Anyone else here keep "Monties?"

## nonamethefish

I got a nice group from Bobby around June and have been enjoying them immensely. They are of the so call "Ivory form" and have proven to make great display fish in my planted tank once they get over being shy.

----------


## stormhawk

I want the _X. montezumae_ but unfortunately they are unavailable in Singapore.  :Crying:

----------


## budak

I used to be "siao" over livebearers in much earlier days (when Sundaland was not flooded), esp jumbo Poecilia velifera. Around here, beyond the fancy hybrids, livebearer stock diversity is non-existent. And most people see them as feeders. There was an article in FAMA last year which showed a biotope tank for wild swordtails: a low, broad, high current tank using very natural looking light-coloured sand (from swimming pool filters said the author) and vals that are allowed to grow freely. Very nice!

----------


## nonamethefish

Budak: I could probably redo by tank to fit that biotope quite easily, but that would be a lot of work and my vals don't seem to do all that well for me compared to java fern and whatnot. With the success I have been having producing fry and juvies even though I have little experience may mean they will cross the pond sooner or later-I know Bobby rotates angelfish through his tanks as population control.

Here is the tanks present state. But You can't see the hair algae running around in the java moss....  :Laughing:  



Edit: Well, I removed the anacharis to see if the vals would grow in or not last week.

----------

